# lets hear what shoes our using!!!



## cschone (Jun 23, 2009)

id like for everyone who reads this to please post what brand model shoe they are using whether it be a clipless or not doesnt matter. and if you like it better or worse than others you haver tried..
thanks 
Jeff S.


----------



## TheNightman (Aug 12, 2010)

Five Ten Freerider
Compared to the running shoes i used to use it's a whole new ballgame. The Freeriders (and I'm sure all other Five Ten shoes) have a crazy amount of grip on my pedals, which are Azonic 420s just for reference. It's nearly impossible to twist your foot around on the pedals without fully lifting your foot up. I've found this to be a good and a bad thing. It's great in the sense that you can position your foot just where you want it to be and it will stick there very well. However, it's also bad because if your foot does happen to get jostled out of position on a bumpy downhill or something, you've pretty much got to wait until you have an opportunity to slow down or stop before you can get your shoe back in position. This may be more of an issue for me because i ride a hardtail on some pretty rooty terrain and I probably don't have the best technique, but it's something to think about. I'd definitely recommend them if anyone's looking for some new kicks though.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

shimano m076 clipless shoe with eggbeaters. i like em, my first clipless shoe. my next pair with have a rachet system for the top strap cuz i find over time or after a hike a bike the velcro comes loose. had them a little over a year, no tears, no stitching coming out, just some wear of the silver accents and the straps.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

All SPD:

Shimano mo86 MTB shoe size 46
Lake I/O SDL size 44.5 (3 season sandal - very comfortable and light as compared to keens)
Lake MX-140 size 45 water/semi-weatherproof

I like all of them.


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

Shimano MT41 with spd cleats. They work great for me, don't look too funky, and the price was right (under $40). I wear some generic Van's skate shoes when kicking around on platform pedals.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

Shimano M075 w/ Time Aliums. I'm still on my first pair of clipless shoes, so I have nothing to compare them with.


----------



## dlporter (Jul 3, 2010)

Pearl Izumi X-Alp Seek w/ Shimano M540 pedals. I'll probably look for something with stiffer sole in my next pair of riding shoes, but these shoes are great if you find yourself riding somewhere and then getting off the bike and walking around.


----------



## dkbikes4life (Nov 20, 2010)

I have a cheaper pair of Specialized shoes. Dont remember the exact model. I like them, except for on long rides (over 20 miles) my feet start to go numb. Not sure what thats all about.


----------



## miniwisejosh (Sep 14, 2007)

I have the Five Ten Impact highs now. They work very well, and stick to my pedal pins like glue. I actually use them for my everyday shoes also simply becuase they are so comfortable.

I used to have a set of Five Ten Desert Enforcer shoes. The fit was identical to the Impacts, and I think the soles were just a little bit grippier. I plan to go back to those when my Impacts wear out.

I tried a variety of cliipless Specialized and Shimano shoes with SPD in the past. I could never find one that was comfortable, and I eventually gave up. Maybe I'll try clipless again someday now that Five Ten makes them.


----------



## cschone (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks guys for your replys. Keep them comming!!!!!


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

First i look for a shoe that fits..

The Lake MX85 fits me and offers good hike-a-bike sole. I ride five days a week and my last pair went 14 months... and (the pair before that I actually ripped a closure strap off after six months but Lake sent me a replacement pair)

These can be had for pretty low $$ on-line.. I have two brand new pairs sitting in reserve.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

Shimano M086's. 2 pair to be exact

Road bike I use the Shimano R132's.

Gonna be picking up a set of either the Pearl Izumi Barrier GTX's or a set of Lakes for winter riding.


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

I have a pair of Specialized to wear when on the XC bike with Eggbeaters. No complaints at all other than the racheting top strap can be a pain on occasion . Sometimes I feel like I'm going to be stuck in the shoes. 
I also have a pair of FiveTen Karvers for the bigger bike with Straitline pedals. A flawless combo right there.


----------



## SHowley2003 (Feb 21, 2008)

Specialized Trail 120SL. They are ugly as hell, but perform and fit better than any shoe I ahve ever owned.


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

I have Bontrager MTB Race shoes with Crank Bros eggbeaters. My first clipless setup.


----------



## MI-29er (Jun 5, 2009)

Shimano M086. Very comfy and light.


----------



## Uly (Aug 18, 2009)

five ten hellcat spds

Comfy, sole just stiff enough but not so stiff that walking around in them is troublesome, very heavy.


----------



## cschone (Jun 23, 2009)

Any one using MX165


----------



## ACMI (Dec 16, 2009)

Pearl Izumi X-Alp Low 
Pearl Izumi X-Alp Enduro 2 (My mainstay)
Pearl Izumi X-Alp PRO (Stiff! and still comfortable - my performance shoe)
Five Ten Impact Low - when I want to mess around with platforms once in a while


----------



## Mai (Feb 4, 2006)

Sidi Dominator 5 SPD in summer
Sidi Diablo SPDin winter
Tried Diadora Chilis in the past but only lasted 2 months. Also had a pair of Nike cycling shoes really didn't like them


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

I have a pair of Five Tens
In my opinion they are by far the best available shoes if you are on flats.
They give you the clipped in feeling without being clipped in. Hard to explain, but true.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

5.10 impact lows (almost dead-3.5yrs)
Vans Gravel
just bought a pr of shimano am40s @ a swap for $30

all flats all the time


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

Some really old Diadora's. Only pair I've ever had with Frog Speedplay.


----------



## olijay (Feb 19, 2009)

I recently went back to clipless after rocking flats + Five Ten Impact Hi for a season. Didn't really ever get into flats, I like it a lot when shuttling up for bike parks and stuff but for most of my rides (xc/am) I like clipless better.

Bontrager Race Mountain:
https://cyclingshoesonline.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/raceshoe_bontrager.jpg

with Shimano M520 pedals.


----------



## cdnxj (Feb 17, 2006)

Exustar E-SM321 from MEC. Great shoes at a good price.

http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_...4442594375&FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374302692667


----------



## bevanse (Aug 22, 2010)

anyone use these?

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_222799_-1_201485_10000_200383


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

5.10 Minnaars with Shimano M647 pedals. I love this combo. 

Still clipped in, but the shoes are so much more comfortable to wear/ride-in/hike-a-bike/walk-around in than traditional stiff-soled SPD shoes.

Also, when forced to hike-a-bike on slippery, wet rocks, traction is no longer an issue like it was with traditional SPD shoes.


----------



## bengxe (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a pair of these and a pair of these. The shimanos are better for hike-a-biking, the specializeds are better for longer rides. The shimanos are also better for the cold.


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Northwave Mission 2010's, cheap comfortable and light. Sole has a little more flex than I like but they were cheap.


----------



## Dunkeld (May 22, 2010)

5.10's LINE KING SUNSET YELLOW

Vans Skinks (vivid blue)

Shimano AM 40

and a really old pair of AXO boots from a bout 20 years ago (purple green) bought on my 21st birthday, I found them in a box after ten years of storing them, while i was living abroad in Germany... still use them, they still rock. I wish AXO would reissue them for old times sake.. The old school just look an go where the H did they crawl out from...


----------



## spainsoccerfreak (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok guys I need help right now I am wearing fiveten Karvers womens but my BF got spds says he can ride faster so I want to give them I try I do xc all mountaing and few jumps a lot of rocky technical as well no downhil for now 
that being said I was looking at 

Shimano SH-AM45 Shoe a bit heavy but I can clip in or use flat for tech sections and jumps or this ones

Shimano SH-WM81 Shoe - Women's which are lighter 

I need help bad on this one lol


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Specialized Comp. On my 2nd pair and I'm buying them again when the time comes. They fit my feet perfectly.


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

sette enduros with green smartfeet insoles


----------



## eggdog (Nov 17, 2010)

*Mavic*

Mavic shoes ,xtr 980 x country pedals-MTB
Mavic Zxellium shoes,Look Keo 2 pedals-road


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

Pearl Izumi X-Alp II's with Time ATAC's.....these shoes have ~2500 miles on them.....getting another pair in a month or so....great grippy sole for HAB while bikepacking or for emergency dismounts on slickrock

http://www.rei.com/webservices/rei/...-283C-DF11-BAA3-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## Freewillie (Jul 8, 2008)

92gli said:


> Specialized Comp. On my 2nd pair and I'm buying them again when the time comes. They fit my feet perfectly.


I have these as well. Darn nice shoe. Got them on sale at half off, too. So that makes them even better!


----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)

Sidi Dominator


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

DH bike: Sidi Dominator
XC and both AM bikes: Sidi Dragon
Commuter: Shimano something
Road: Sidi Genius


----------

